

How does this work? - thepythonguy
http://blinkofcode.com/55938c5bc57dd420029b7c01

======
maffyoo
there's an accepted answer here which i found straight away by googling "Fork
Bomb"

[http://askubuntu.com/questions/159491/why-did-the-command-
ma...](http://askubuntu.com/questions/159491/why-did-the-command-make-my-
system-lag-so-badly-i-had-to-reboot)

